# Unzipping files On Mac



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

I jut got a a new iMac. its pretty easy to get use to the only thing I have not figure out yet is how to unzip files. Can someone help me?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The built in archiving/unarchiving should allow you to just double click the file to uncompress a zip file.

To compress, either right click or control+click on a file/folder and chose Compress.


----------



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm useing Mac OS 10.6.6. When ever I double click on the zip folder it just makes a copy of the zip folder with .cpgz at the end I don't see the actual file any where.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

larryecook said:


> I'm useing Mac OS 10.6.6. When ever I double click on the zip folder it just makes a copy of the zip folder with .cpgz at the end I don't see the actual file any where.


I've seen that behaviour on occasion too.

It all depends on the program and options used to zip the file, they don't always following specs.

I would suggest trying StuffIt Expander Deluxe of BetterZip and see if it can handle it. ( http://macitbetter.com/ )
Stuffit Expander is free and BetterZip comes with free 30 day trial.


----------



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

Do know of any that are 100% free?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

StuffIt is free. I use that a lot.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

larryecook said:


> Do know of any that are 100% free?





Couriant said:


> StuffIt is free. I use that a lot.


Did I not say that? 

There is also: http://wakaba.c3.cx/s/apps/unarchiver.html and http://www.kekaosx.com/en/


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Headrush said:


> Did I not say that?


you did, but just in case the poster missed it, i reliterated it


----------

